# partage de fichiers iCloud pour partager des dossiers et des documents avec d’autres utilisateurs d’iCloud



## albanet (8 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

merci de prendre sur votre temps pour me lire.

J'utilise cette fonction de partage de dossier iCloud au quotidien ayant partagé un dossier avec des membres de ma famille.
Depuis un temps indéterminé, je ne peux plus partager de nouveau fichiers ou dossiers avec cette fonction.
Dans le menu partager, celle ci apparait grisé, voir capture d'écran. 
J'ai essayé sur un Mac avec Big Sur et un autre sur Catalina, les deux a jour, et pareil sur les deux, grisé (sur Catalina la fonction s'appelle "ajouter des personnes").

Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de bien vouloir m'aider ? Je suis vraiment perdu sans cette fonctionnalité...

Lien vers le site de apple pour être sur que l'on parle de la meme chose : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/mac-help/mchl91854a7a/mac

merci


----------



## albanet (9 Décembre 2020)

albanet a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> merci de prendre sur votre temps pour me lire.
> 
> ...



J'ai essayé sur le même ordinateur avec un autre compte iCloud sur une autre session et j'arrive à utiliser cette fonction. C'est donc lié à un problème sur mon compte iCloud ... Quelqu'un est il dans la même situation ?


----------



## albanet (9 Décembre 2020)

j'avance dans la résolution du problème, en fait, je n'ai pas activé le partage iCloud Drive du bureau et documents (ayant une utilisation mixte de mon compte icloud pro et perso, je ne voulais pas partager mes bureaux entre les ordis) et avant, cela fonctionnait très bien. Désormais depuis certainement les dernières MAJ on ne peut plus manifestement partager un document qui n'est pas dans un répertoire iCloud (soit le dossier iclid drive, soit le bureau partagé). La session de ma femme ayant cette option activée, j'ai pu utiliser la fonction sans m'en rendre compte.

Bref, pas de bug, mais un retrait de fonctionnalité dommageable...


----------



## jlp83 (10 Janvier 2021)

albanet a dit:


> j'avance dans la résolution du problème, en fait, je n'ai pas activé le partage iCloud Drive du bureau et documents (ayant une utilisation mixte de mon compte icloud pro et perso, je ne voulais pas partager mes bureaux entre les ordis) et avant, cela fonctionnait très bien. Désormais depuis certainement les dernières MAJ on ne peut plus manifestement partager un document qui n'est pas dans un répertoire iCloud (soit le dossier iclid drive, soit le bureau partagé). La session de ma femme ayant cette option activée, j'ai pu utiliser la fonction sans m'en rendre compte.
> 
> Bref, pas de bug, mais un retrait de fonctionnalité dommageable...


Bonsoir,
je ne sais pas si vous avez pu résoudre le problème, mais une petite question avant tout.
Est-ce que toutes les personnes avec qui vous avez partagé vos documents ont Apple ?
Si ce n'est pas le cas avez-vous essayé de cocher la case "Site Web Public" au moment du partage ?

J'ai également eu des problèmes semblables après être passé à la version "MacOS Big Sure" sur un MacBook Air.

Bonne soirée


----------

